# Oilfield Jack Pump Horsehead plans?



## Twmaster (Apr 10, 2010)

Now that I live in the land of oil (Oklahoma) I see these jack pumps all over the place. I was wondering if anybody has seen any plans for a model jack pump that could be driven off something like a small steam engine?

They don't look too hard to replicate as a model, but my brain works better using plans! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 10, 2010)

Stuarts make an Oil Field Pump if you are thinking of making from castings.

There was a modified version of this published in Model Engineer which would give you the drawings and you could then either make from scratch or buy any individual castings from Stuarts as they do thyem all as spares.

Jason


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 10, 2010)

This one was made by a friend of mine, don't have all the detail but looks like it will pump if I can find a small enough well, can get some measurements if you cannot find anything else, Lathe Nut
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMWqEzeS-NI[/ame]


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Stuart Oilfield Pump

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aFq2C328V4[/ame]


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Apr 10, 2010)

Jeff02-
Nice looking setup!
Did you ever calculate what the reduction on the pump jack is? The little steam engine looks as though it is running pretty fast!
Brad


----------



## substandard (Apr 10, 2010)

Wlather makes a plastic model of a modern pump jack in O scale for model railroads. I had thought about buying one to "reverse" engineer a pattern. My family worked the oil and gas fields in the midwest for a few generations and I always wanted to build a scale model of a pump jack. Planned on running mine off of a scaled down electric motor, however a small steam engine is interesting to...

Link to Walther model...
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/wrr/wrr2705.htm


----------



## Jeff02 (Apr 10, 2010)

2manyhobbies  said:
			
		

> Jeff02-
> Nice looking setup!
> Did you ever calculate what the reduction on the pump jack is? The little steam engine looks as though it is running pretty fast!
> Brad



I only wish this could be mine, I just found it on YouTube.


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 10, 2010)

I have seen a casting set at the NAMES show for a model of an old Jensen Pumpjack. The full scale manufacturer is still in business in Coffeyville KS, so you might see a few of them in operation in your area of Oklahoma.


----------



## kc5ezc (Apr 10, 2010)

TWMaster: Now that you are in OK and around the 'oil patch' you may want to call 
the device a 'pump jack.' No one around here would understand 'jack pump.'
Now, 'jack sh%t' they would understand.
Welcome to OK.
Also, if you are interested there is a club: Model Engineering Society of OK that meets on random months.
NO dues, no officers, just good folks and models.
See Yahoo groups MESoO for info.
John Burchett
in Byng OK


----------



## PaulG (Apr 11, 2010)

No dimensions, but might be of interest.

http://www.as.wvu.edu/ihtia/Allegheny National Forest Oil Heritage.pdf

Paul


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 11, 2010)

This is the modifiedStuart pump I mentioned earlier, a lot of the structure has been changed from castings to structural sections, the gearbox enclosed and a better well head added. The build is spread over about 15 issues with drawings and descriptions of the build.







Jason


----------

